# Tire warranty, Sam's Club



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hubby often buys tires at Sam's Club. Used to be that Wal-mart honored Sam's warranties. Was told last summer that WM honors SC warranty but SC doesn't honor SC warranties. Had one SC tire serviced by WM last year.

This week one tire has a slow leak and hubby forgot to renew our SC membership last month. So with no money to pay the fee and supposing Wal-mart honored the warranty, I went across the road to Wal-mart. Informed them the tires were purchased at Sam's, showed the receipt to the clerk. He entered some info into the computer and I asked if he still needed the SC receipt. Fast forward 2 hours, tire is fixed (peeling chrome on rim caused a leak in the bead) and they ask for money. I asked about the warranty and was told SC and WM are separate companies, warranty doesn't transfer. I didn't have enough so the manager just said Merry Christmas and gave me my keys. 

While I am happy that WM didn't hold me hostage until I could have someone bring me some money, I am a bit upset about the warranty problem. SC stores are not very common and we bought tires there because SC and WM said WM would honor the warranty. 

I won't be buying more tires from either. There are too many other tire shops with better service to buy from WM owned stores.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

a bead leak is not likely a warranty issue .you stated it was a failure of the rim. WM cut you a price break because you were short on cash and you come here to say you won't buy from them again? OK carry on .


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Sounds like she is saying the warranty program from both business has changed and is no longer any good. Good info to have. Thanks.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

When we had the same issue in the spring (same car different tire) WM fixed it and claimed it was a warranty repair. SC has fixed them before and said it was a warranty repair. NTB does bead sealing as a warranty repair. At the very least I should have been told at the beginning that SC warranty was not valid at WM. We bought tires at SC because the warranty used to be good at WM. If the SC warranty is no longer good at WM then there is no incentive to buy tires from SC.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

We buy our tires from Scheirl Tire and also have mechanical work done there. They are good about fixing any tire problem for us..
Fleet & Farm is also good about tires..


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Belle Tire has never charged me for fixing flats, punctures, or leakers. They have free air, too. It's their policy. They know I'll be back when I need new tires.

geo


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A nother fan of Belle tire. Had a set of Michelins put on Kares Journey two years ago to get rid of the chinese junk that couldn't get a grip on snow. She informed me a few weeks back the drivers information center said she had low tires. I told her I didn't have the time just go to belle tire get the free rotation and they would air them up for her they did.

I got a new set of Mastercraft USA made tires for my truck a couple months ago and the truck needed an alinement. Didn't come with that set of tires but they transfured the free alingment from our Buick I didn't use to the truck so it was free.

I used to use Kan Rock for many years and got cooper tires. they told us we had a relly bad rim on Kares Journey why it was viberating. We bought a used rim and when I took it in to have the tire changed over a different person said there was nothing with the orginal rim.

When I returned the rim to the salvage yard they said they had a 20% restocking charge on rims so it cost us $20.00 plus the time and trouble.

 Al


----------



## Zoomyn (Apr 12, 2019)

We dropped a $50 bill off at the service desk of a Sam's Club to cover a $49 charge - and got a one dollar check refund in the mail a week later. 

Another month goes by and I visit SC to cash the $1 check and they refuse, the credit side is different from the retail side. After calls to corporate it was still a no-go 'let's shame the customer' exercise - I asked for the Manager, who listened and then pulled a dollar bill from his pocket and offered it AND the check back to me, which I declined with thankful appreciation.

WM/SC has been scammed by every dog & pony show across the world so know they do 'things' for specific reasons, but usually it is beyond comprehending!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't run Chinese made tires, so I couldn't buy at WM or SC if I wanted to, which I don't.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Not all their tires are Chinese made. The last several sets we have bought have all been US made. NTB and high end tire shops also carry Chinese tires, you still always have to check the country of origin.


----------

